# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  The sooper dooper pig 300wsm project thread

## dannyb

Starting this thread for my latest project....if i can't sell "the one" I'm sure gonna have fun changing it up and modding it.
First a little history.
Started life  as a 270wsm which i had already modded with a stug stock, finnlight barrel, fluted bolt, javelin bipod, flush mount and a Greystone titanium brake.
Pictured below



I shot my first stag with that rifle and accounted for a lot of venni, for reasons not even known to myself i sold it to @hillclima and he looked after her so i could pursue several other "the one's".....fast forward another year or so and i have owned some smashing rigs but had always felt a little empty about selling my original "the one" 
I'd told hillclima if he ever sold my old Sako I wanted first option to buy it back and over the course of his ownership i had made a couple of half arsed dreamer enquiries to buy it back.
Then one day outta the blue he messaged me and said he wasn't using my old Sako and was seriously considering moving it on....
Well I had literally only weeks earlier taken possession of yet another "the one" Benelli Lupo and got a load developed but the pangs i felt knowing i may miss out on buying my old Sako back and risk loosing her forever was too much to bear.
Negotiations were made and hillclima the gent that he is agreed to give me a few weeks to offload the Lupo so i could buy back the Sako.
Mission successful after a couple of weeks that seemed like years i had my Sako back home and set about checking loads and a little quick load development due to adding a suppressor as the muzzle brake was really anti-social especially when hunting with mates.
I also added an atlasworx bolt shroud, alloy bottom metal, contessa 20moa rail and lightweight ringsto further customize the rifle to my liking.
Pictured below not long after getting her back.





Unfortunately although adding the suppressor made it much more socially acceptable to shoot with mates around it totally ruined the balance of the rifle and made it a bit of a pig to drag around hanging off the end of s 24" barrel.....hmm pig there's an idea.....
So the next evolution began first by sourcing a 300wsm barrel as "one does not shorten a 270wsm" no matter what @Micky Duck  says  :Grin: 
I happened to have a brand new unfired tikka 300wsm barrel fall into my lap so the evolution began.
I did a bit of homework around how short you could chop a 300wsm and still have a rifle more than capable by some margin of being sn ethical 500y rifle on large red deer.
Soon enough i settled on 19" and decided i would give 200gn eldx the thumbs up as even at moderate speed i am told they h8t like the hammer of Thor and after crunching some numbers i figure somewhere in the vicinity of 2600-2750 fps should be realistically achievable.
Next port of call, contact Zac at North Canterbury Gunsmithing and run my plans by him and get the ok to drop all the bits to him for fitting chopping and a slight tweak to the chamber, also asked Zac to mill the edge of the Contessa rail as the ejected cases where hitting it and falling back into the chamber.
A week later Zac has got all the work done and i have my "the one" back in my custody. I quickly made a DIY cheek rest as the rail sat the scope up a little high for a good cheek weld.
Pics of rifle as returned to me by Zac.



TBC....

----------


## dannyb

After all this i chucked it on the scales to see where it was at....
I was a little surprised it was a gnats dick over 4kg.....slightly heavier thsn i had hoped for.



I spent a bit of time looking at it and the more i looked at it the more i wasn't completely happy with a few things, the povo looking cheek rest i built up out of foam matt, duct tape and an old sock also the chasm of a gap between the objective lense and the barrel which was caused by the fact i couldn't mount the scope any lower due to the rail.
I contemplated buying some Talleys but having tested positive for the Spicy flu i couldn't go in to Gunworks where Amanda and Ronelle have always been kind enough to let me test fit Talleys to make sure i had a good match for my objective clearance.
Then it hit me take the rail off re fit the factory weaver mounts and see where that sat the scope before taking an educated guess and plunging more $$$$ into a set of Talleys.
So i did that and surprisingly the scope sat with what i consider to be pretty much perfect objective to barrel clearance (sweet fuck all but not touching) this also negated the need for my povo cheek rest mod as the ocular end of the scope was in a much better place for a natural cheek weld.
Pics below of contessa rings on factory weaver mounts.







Then i decided after shedding the weight of the rail and my povo cheek rest i should weigh it again....
Ideal under 4kg even with the bipod factored into the equation.

Without bipod


With bipod

----------


## dannyb

Next step will be to commence load development so whilst I'm locked up on house arrest i will get some inital charge weight ladders loaded.
I was worried about mag length with the 200gn eldx but after talking to a few people i was informed that the factory precision hunter 200gn eldx was loaded shorter COAL than what i was currently running my current 270wsm load with 145gn eldx.
I'm also told they are super accurate loaded in this fashion and plenty grunty enough.
So I'll persist with them and start at mag length and work my way back to factory COAL if i don't find a sweet spot out further.
Here's hoping  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MB

More money than sense...

















I like it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## chainsaw

good decision to remove that rail, given intended hunting range of 5 - 600 yards you'd never get the benefit of a 20moa cant.   Watching with interest, my 300wsm load is based on Berger EH 180gn pills & Hyb100V.

----------


## Gibo

What do those scopes weigh?

----------


## Tahr

You would save another 10oz by going to a 3-18 Swaro Z5.
That would be the cheapest per oz gain (loss) you could make. $1000 for the trade. $100 per oz.

----------


## dannyb

> What do those scopes weigh?


595g whats a Swaro z5 3-18 weigh ?

----------


## Tahr

> 595g whats a Swaro z5 3-18 weigh ?


450 g. Not quite the saving I thought. Still a saving though.

----------


## dannyb

> 450 g. Not quite the saving I thought. Still a saving though.


Fortunately for me z5's are not exactly thick on the ground or I'd likely already have one on Laybuy  :Psychotic:

----------


## Flyblown

At that speed, the long 200gr ELD-X is only marginally stable in the Tikka 11” twist barrel.

On a cold winter’s day on a good height hill, Berger calc’s have it as around 1.3 - 1.4 depending on your velocity. JBM is slightly more generous as it takes into account the length of the plastic tip. 

Either way, that’s not too flash and could well be inaccurate, especially if you are at the bottom end of your speed range. 

Something to consider. The 178gr might be a better bet.

----------


## dannyb

Funnily enough I was just looking at that....anyone got any experience running 200gn eldx in a tikka 300wsm barrel ?
Or just swap em for 180gn NBT's may just do that I think, when I was originally working this all out I had factored a 1:10 twist barrel....oh well.

Because I'm impatient I've opened 1 box of the eldx already,  so will give them a nudge anyway. If they don't shoot I can rehome them with someone I know who uses them.

----------


## Micky Duck

yeah ok...alright...so maybe, just maybe mind,the new forever smoke pole looks ok to cart around the hill......but Mate,just wait till you see my Howa in her sexy new dress.....AND she got blood on her today,the 3 x scope was just enough to remove neck of 80lb oinker at 80ish yards this morning....couldve done with a big pack horse to help cart it out...just about rooted me carting it to ridge top..... nope I will not put her on the scales....just like Maroline M...sometime big girls are more fun LOL...besides the .223 in her ugly dress is for the times I need lightweight......

----------


## Micky Duck

180grn .308 = hammer of Thor

----------


## Cigar

Seems sorta like getting back together with a favourite ex-girlfriend, then buying her new breasts, butt, face and personality...not much left of the original!

----------


## mikee

> Seems sorta like getting back together with a favourite ex-girlfriend, then buying her new breasts, butt, face and personality...not much left of the original!


yes but she will be "better"

----------


## dannyb

> yeah ok...alright...so maybe, just maybe mind,the new forever smoke pole looks ok to cart around the hill......but Mate,just wait till you see my Howa in her sexy new dress.....AND she got blood on her today,the 3 x scope was just enough to remove neck of 80lb oinker at 80ish yards this morning....couldve done with a big pack horse to help cart it out...just about rooted me carting it to ridge top..... nope I will not put her on the scales....just like Maroline M...sometime big girls are more fun LOL...besides the .223 in her ugly dress is for the times I need lightweight......


I got some plans coming up for the stock to make her even prettier in the next few days......

----------


## McNotty

> Funnily enough I was just looking at that....anyone got any experience running 200gn eldx in a tikka 300wsm barrel ?
> Or just swap em for 180gn NBT's may just do that I think, when I was originally working this all out I had factored a 1:10 twist barrel....oh well.
> 
> Because I'm impatient I've opened 1 box of the eldx already,  so will give them a nudge anyway. If they don't shoot I can rehome them with someone I know who uses them.


200 - 208 gr Hornadys go sweet as in Tikka 300 wsm. Unsure about in an 19” barrel though. Plenty of people use Hornady 168 - 178gr to great affect. They don’t mind being seated deep to fit in the mag, with a large jump to lands. 
Should be a great little banger.

----------


## Micky Duck

> I got some plans coming up for the stock to make her even prettier in the next few days......


oh man...fancy pink camo!!!!!!! will suit you to a TEE......

----------


## c-dog

Shot a few 200 eldx in a tikka wm years ago out to 750 yds no dramas, wasn't too hot either. Since sold rig so if you are after some. I think I've still got a near full box floating about

----------


## dannyb

> Shot a few 200 eldx in a tikka wm years ago out to 750 yds no dramas, wasn't too hot either. Since sold rig so if you are after some. I think I've still got a near full box floating about


Would definitely be kedn if I can get them shooting, will get in touch after I've had a chance to do some load development  :Thumbsup:

----------


## striker

the 11 twist should be ok, I use the 200 at 2450fps  and its accurate. longer barrel tho

----------


## dannyb

Stock update quick coat of marble effect duluxe and couple of coates of matte clear.
Its touch dry so can't torque the action back in yet but man I'm itching to.
Reckon it's come up mint  :Cool:

----------


## dannyb

Well patience never was my strong point.....

----------


## chainsaw

Looks the part.  Where do you get that marble effect paint ?

----------


## Kimber 7mm-08

What model suppressor is that? is it a Carbon Stealth?

----------


## dannyb

> Looks the part.  Where do you get that marble effect paint ?


It's duluxe comes in a spray can (I got it from mitre 10 or bunnings), I would highly recommend practicing on a flat sheet of cardboard or similar first so you can get the hang of how it works. It comes out like silly string.
I did this in 2 very light passes in opposite directions diagonally 1 way for the first pass then the opposite for the second like an x.
I bought this tin about a year ago and there would be enough in a tin to probably do a dozen stocks I reckon. It wasn't particularly expensive either.
It also adds a bit of texture which on a carbon stock isn't a bad thing.
I would also highly recommend a couple coates of matte clear to protect it.
I cannot emphasize how quick an easy this was, literally took less than 10 minutes, other than drying time.
I think next one I do I might muck about with some copper color metallic paint and lightly sponge it on in a few places then do the marble coat over the top.....just an idea.

----------


## dannyb

> What model suppressor is that? is it a Carbon Stealth?


Yup, personally would have preferred a DPT but this came up pretty much as new for a price I could not pass up.

----------


## Kimber 7mm-08

> Yup, personally would have preferred a DPT but this came up pretty much as new for a price I could not pass up.


Look forward to hearing how it goes on this set up. I've got a 20 inch 300WSM that may need a upgrade at some point.

----------


## dannyb

> Look forward to hearing how it goes on this set up. I've got a 20 inch 300WSM that may need a upgrade at some point.


Shot it plenty on the 270wsm before rebarreling and didn't really notice any difference compared to mates Hardy or DPT to be fair.

----------


## wsm junkie

@dannyb looks good. Have you got a picture of the paint can?

----------


## dannyb

> @dannyb looks good. Have you got a picture of the paint can?

----------


## Gibo

So is it black paint with spiderman strings in it? Might do some lures with it  :Meta Knight:

----------


## dannyb

> So is it black paint with spiderman strings in it? Might do some lures with it


Nope it's literally just white stringy paint, it also comes in black if that helps

----------


## Gibo

Nice. What's the height profile on it? Like does it sit flat or is it raised?

----------


## dannyb

> Nice. What's the height profile on it? Like does it sit flat or is it raised?


Very slightly textured finish, if you were down here you could just borrow my tin and see if you liked it

----------


## Gibo

Nah all good man, might get a white and black to f with

----------


## dannyb

> Nah all good man, might get a white and black to f with


It's pretty cheap bout $20-$30ish per tin from memory

----------


## dannyb

Yay  :Grin:  brass finally arrived today, so set about prepping the brass and getting an initial charge weight ladder loaded.
All seated at max mag length (2.440" ogive length) starting mid range and finishing .5gn above book max.....may even go hotter we'll see how it goes and if i hit pressure.
Ideally I'd like to hit 2700fps but it's a bit of an unkown how much velocity chopping the barrel then fitting a suppressor will effect things.
All i need now is for the rain to piss off  :Pissed Off:

----------


## dannyb

Well I could just show you 1 pic and say job done.......but I would be a big fat liar  :Grin: 
Charge ladder shot today and to be fair after going through the data I'm not really any further ahead.....
So I did shoot a smashing .5" 3 shot group at book max with an avg velocity 2738fps with an ES of 5fps  :Zomg:   which is quite impressive out of a 19" barrel.....but.....
Through out the whole ladder I was getting weird pressure spikes, heavy bolt, then next charge higher no heavy bolt, ejecter stamp and swipe then same again next charge higher nothing....
A little confusing to be fair. Of most concern was that the brass from my higher charge weights has become difficult to fit in the case holder insert on my press and is likely trashed or at minimum has a shortened life span.
I had seated my rounds out to max mag length thinking with the meaty 200eldx pills I would need the case capacity and I wonder if the big pills are creating more pressure being closer to the lands ?
I have loaded up a new charge ladder that mimics the factory precision hunter ammo for COAL and will see what that does and abandon shooting if I get any pressure signs.
Brass is way to spendy to trash it in a couple firings  :Psychotic: 
If I can't get the results I'm looking for with eldx I have ordered a box of Targex 190gn pills to try next.
Of note the rifle is an absolute pussy cat to shoot and definitely not in any way shape or form the recoil flinch inducing mule I was a little worried it might turn out to be, in fact I would go as far as to say it's got less recoil than the 270wsm barrel had.
Anyway not all bad and not all good further work to do  :Thumbsup: 
Back to the range tomorrow.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

Nice group. What make is your brass?

----------


## dannyb

> Nice group. What make is your brass?


Norma, unfortunately the load that shot that group would likely destroy the brass in 2 or 3 firings I reckon. That was 2730fps avg with an es of 5fps but massive pressure signs....well sort of actually this load didn't create heavy bolt lift but the one below and above it did which is bizarre. But of most concern is that the base of the case, seems to have deformed in some way (not visible to the naked eye) as the cases from about 61.5gn up all seem to be like this and get worse the hotter the load.
What is incredible is the velocity I got at book max was only 60fps slower than book max predicted and there data is based on a 24" barrel. 
Will be interesting to see what the saami spec ladder produces

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Id be looking at headspace if its inconsistent pressure

----------


## dannyb

> Id be looking at headspace if its inconsistent pressure


What do you mean ? In what way ? Barrel was fitted by a gunsmith and checked with go/no go gauges

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> What do you mean ? In what way ? Barrel was fitted by a gunsmith and checked with go/no go gauges


So was a couple of the rifles I've had built/rebarrelled. Some Smith's would like you to think they are god but they are humans too at the end of the day..

----------


## Tahr

Sometimes cases are hard to get into the shell holder if the swipes or ejector marks are raised. I rub them lightly on some fine emery paper.

----------


## striker

the 200eldx's- are you measuring to ogive or to tip? check that your not in to the lands at mag length
 depending on how old they are Hornady had a few issues with differing ogives on some of the early batches and was screwing with my loads too.

----------


## dannyb

> the 200eldx's- are you measuring to ogive or to tip? check that your not in to the lands at mag length
>  depending on how old they are Hornady had a few issues with differing ogives on some of the early batches and was screwing with my loads too.


These are fairly new, definitely weren't jammed into the lands, I measure to the ogive.
My jam or ogive measurement is 2.300" I was seated at 2.244" so effectively 56 thou off the lands not close by anyone's standards  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
The new ladder I had to work backwards as I only had a COAL measurement of a factory loaded round which was 2.875" COAL which worked out at 2.165" ogive.
Ughhh new barrel and new brass.....I'd rather workmwith a fouled barrel and 2x or 3x fired brass  :Grin:  
Tomorrow is a new day and I'm confident I'll get to the bottom of things  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

Try a box of Hornady Precision hunter in it. Once you get over the sticker shock!! It has shot well in all the 300wsms I have tried it in
If it shoots OK then there's your over all length.
Load 300WSM at mag length, if you load them out like we all like to think is best, its often not!!

----------


## striker

> These are fairly new, definitely weren't jammed into the lands, I measure to the ogive.
> My jam or ogive measurement is 2.300" I was seated at 2.244" so effectively 56 thou off the lands not close by anyone's standards 
> The new ladder I had to work backwards as I only had a COAL measurement of a factory loaded round which was 2.875" COAL which worked out at 2.165" ogive.
> Ughhh new barrel and new brass.....I'd rather workmwith a fouled barrel and 2x or 3x fired brass  
> Tomorrow is a new day and I'm confident I'll get to the bottom of things


Have you got GRT? Those numbers are putting you at the upper limits of your pressure at 60.5grains 2209 and thats about predicting 50fps slower than your getting at 2677.
Have a play, because if its pressuring like this at this cold, summer will be fun.

----------


## dannyb

> Have you got GRT? Those numbers are putting you at the upper limits of your pressure at 60.5grains 2209 and thats about predicting 50fps slower than your getting at 2677.
> Have a play, because if its pressuring like this at this cold, summer will be fun.


Funny enough at 60.5gn I was getting 2652fps with an ES of 21fps so your not far off the money.....I think part of my issues with weird spikes is due to inconsistent sizing of the new cases, after tomorrow's ladder will try annealing the once fired cases and resizing them.
In answer to your first question no I don't have GRT

Funny Hornandy load data shows a max load of 61.7gn of h4530 which is 2209 equivalent as far as i know.

----------


## stug

I think you’ve read that wrong Danny. H4350 is 61.7gr IMR4350 is 63.1 gr. H4350 is 2209. IMR4350 is close but different.

----------


## striker



----------


## dannyb

> Attachment 197565


I wasn't doubting you, what effect do you think seating the projectiles deeper into the case will have on velocity and pressure, out of curiosity ?

----------


## dannyb

> I think you’ve read that wrong Danny. H4350 is 61.7gr IMR4350 is 63.1 gr. H4350 is 2209. IMR4350 is close but different.


Edited my post as I caught that about the same time as your post  :Thumbsup:

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I wasn't doubting you, what effect do you think seating the projectiles deeper into the case will have on velocity and pressure, out of curiosity ?


As case capacity decreases pressure increases. Pressure = velocity. Putting them deeper, all things equal will raise pressure

----------


## striker

> I wasn't doubting you, what effect do you think seating the projectiles deeper into the case will have on velocity and pressure, out of curiosity ?


Pressure goes up, 0.25 shorter drops 2.5 grains for the same pressure
 @PerazziSC3 beat me too it

----------


## dannyb

> As case capacity decreases pressure increases. Pressure = velocity. Putting them deeper, all things equal will raise pressure





> Pressure goes up, 0.25 shorter drops 2.5 grains for the same pressure
>  @PerazziSC3 beat me too it


...... :Oh Noes:  might have to pull a few then  :Psychotic:  increase in pressure will increase velocity too ?

I have loaded a new ladder at saami COAL from 60gn-62.5gn going up in .5gn increments, I will pull the 62.5 and 62gn loads  I am skeptical I will even get that high in the ladder as will be on high alert for pressure signs after todays session.

----------


## striker

> ...... might have to pull a few then  increase in pressure will increase velocity too ?


 predictions only 61.5Grains 2707fps 65kpsi, 62.5Grains 2750fps 69kpsi

----------


## dannyb

> predictions only 61.5Grains 2707fps 65kpsi, 62.5Grains 2750fps 69kpsi


Is that accounting for the 19" barrrel ?
Sorry for all the questions and thanks for all the advice I do appreciate it  :Thumbsup: 
Will definitely pull anything higher than 61.5gn  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> Try a box of Hornady Precision hunter in it. Once you get over the sticker shock!! It has shot well in all the 300wsms I have tried it in
> If it shoots OK then there's your over all length.
> Load 300WSM at mag length, if you load them out like we all like to think is best, its often not!!


Sound advice mikee 

Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk

----------


## striker

> Is that accounting for the 19" barrrel ?
> Sorry for all the questions and thanks for all the advice I do appreciate it


Yep, only way more is zero scales with primed case on and weigh the water volume
they are only predictions, as always work up :Thumbsup: 
better than eating the case pressure, seen that once, don't need to see that again anytime soon

----------


## dannyb

> Sound advice mikee 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk


The new load ladder are seated to the same length as the factory ammo, haven't got any factory losds to try or the time to chase around trying to find them so will just persist with this, have had good success replicating factory loads in the past.

----------


## BRADS

> The new load ladder are seated to the same length as the factory ammo, haven't got any factory losds to try or the time to chase around trying to find them so will just persist with this, have had good success replicating factory loads in the past.


I have no were theres 2 boxes sing out if you want them and I'll send them down 

Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> I have no were theres 2 boxes sing out if you want them and I'll send them down 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk


Cheers bud, see how tomorrow's ladder goes I may hold you to it but hopefully I get a little closer to what I'm trying to achieve now that I've worked out what it doesn't like  :Grin:

----------


## Steelisreal

For everybodies benefit - and to give Danny something to fiddle with when he can't play outside with his noisy stick:

https://www.grtools.de/doku.php

Have a read of the announcements on the home page. Some email  services are causing problems with registration emails. 

Unfortunately Gordon who got this going passed away in January. I sincerely hope it can be carried on by someone. I will happily contribute to costs if that is the case.  I would even pay a subscription if that's what it takes - it's a fantastic tool. And it's free!!!

----------


## dannyb

Range report....


60gn: 2660fps avg 18fps ES

60.5gn: 2673fps avg 20fps ES

61gn: 2681fps avg 23fps ES

61.5gn: 2695fps avh 25fps ES

61gn shot the best group and would be about 3/4" but it's not really good enough, gonna shelve the 200eldx development for now and wait for Bryn's Targex bullets to turn up. 
Pics coming

----------


## Borris

You dont want to use the 168's?

----------


## dannyb

> You dont want to use the 168's?


168 what ?

----------


## Borris

168gn amax or eld m in you short 300wsm

----------


## dannyb

> 168gn amax or eld m in you short 300wsm


Unobtainable in the current market  :Psychotic:

----------


## Gibo

Sell it, must be a dud

----------


## dannyb

> Sell it, must be a dud


No chance.....if @TARGEX bullets dont shoot the way I want, I will just load up some 180gn interloks and use them until I can get the projectiles I want.

----------


## wsm junkie

> No chance.....if @TARGEX bullets dont shoot the way I want, I will just load up some 180gn interloks and use them until I can get the projectiles I want.


What projectiles are you waiting for to become available over what you are currently trialling?

----------


## dannyb

> What projectiles are you waiting for to become available over what you are currently trialling?


178gn eldms would've been my first choice, hopefully the targex will do the job  :Thumbsup:  kinda like the idea of being able to get them without having to bulk hoard them too.

----------


## Tahr

In my 20" 300saum I use 168 NBT. Devastating at all rangers,

These are available, and they have them in 195 grn too. They work well on game. https://www.reloaders.co.nz/shop/Rel...68gr+100s.html

I expect though that the Targex you have coming will be good. Ive never tried a Targex bullet that wouldn't shoot.

----------


## dannyb

> In my 20" 300saum I use 168 NBT. Devastating at all rangers,
> 
> These are available, and they have them in 195 grn too. They work well on game. https://www.reloaders.co.nz/shop/Rel...68gr+100s.html
> 
> I expect though that the Targex you have coming will be good. Ive never tried a Targex bullet that wouldn't shoot.


Thanks Bruce I'll keep that in mind.....168gn class projectiles are pretty thin on the ground. At this stage I'd like to stay heavy for caliber. 
I'll try Targex 190gn and see how they go.....

----------


## chainsaw

Another option to consider is the Speer 180gn SPBT or Speer hotcore, but the later is flat base so pretty avg BC. The SPBT has a reasonable bc.
I’ve not run these in 30cal but have run the equivalent in 7mm. The HotCore flatten everything out to 300-400 yards. The SPBT are more frangible, more akin to AMAX. Best thing is they in stock and only 70-80 cents each.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

> Another option to consider is the Speer 180gn SPBT or Speer hotcore, but the later is flat base so pretty avg BC. The SPBT has a reasonable bc.
> I’ve not run these in 30cal but have run the equivalent in 7mm. The HotCore flatten everything out to 300-400 yards. The SPBT are more frangible, more akin to AMAX. Best thing is they in stock and only 70-80 cents each.


Those spbt look like the next cab off the rank if I can't get the targex shooting right  :Cool:

----------


## Micky Duck

I do happen to know where some of them 165 or 168?? NBTs are sitting if you want them bud....... fark they would really be the ducks nuts at speed.... be like the 125s are from .308   yip cannot see a downside to using them LOL.

----------


## dannyb

> I do happen to know where some of them 165 or 168?? NBTs are sitting if you want them bud....... fark they would really be the ducks nuts at speed.... be like the 125s are from .308   yip cannot see a downside to using them LOL.


Flick me a pm or text bro  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

Big cheers to  @TARGEX for the hook up, will get a ladder loaded up tomorrow and see how they go. Got high hopes after all the rave reviews these pills get  :Cool:  would also be keen on trying the 175gn Targex when they are available again.

----------


## Moa Hunter

apparently the factory winny 180 gr Accubond 300 WSM load has shot some very good groups 1 1/4" at 400 yrds

----------


## dannyb

> apparently the factory winny 180 gr Accubond 300 WSM load has shot some very good groups 1 1/4" at 400 yrds


that may well be but unless you now a source to buy them they may as well be depleted uranium as they are about as easy to source.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> that may well be but unless you now a source to buy them they may as well be depleted uranium as they are about as easy to source.


James at RtoR shot the groups, an inspiration perhaps, showing what the 3wsm can do

----------


## Hornady ELDX

It was my 300 wsm that james shot the group with.
He has ordered some in for himself etc as i lent him 3 boxes.
Doing a bit over 2900 on a 21 inch barrel

----------


## Hornady ELDX

Winchester supreme 180 grain accubonds

----------


## dannyb

> James at RtoR shot the groups, an inspiration perhaps, showing what the 3wsm can do


I've shot plenty of good groups and developed plenty of sub moa loads, I'm sure I'll get it sussed. Just tricky finding projectiles I can get reliably that will perform at the velocity I can achieve is a bit of a juggle but I'm enjoying the process.
I certainly won't be shooting factory ammo when I can load myself for a fraction of the cost....that is pretty impressive for factory ammo with a decent projectile to boot

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I've shot plenty of good groups and developed plenty of sub moa loads, I'm sure I'll get it sussed. Just tricky finding projectiles I can get reliably that will perform at the velocity I can achieve is a bit of a juggle but I'm enjoying the process.
> I certainly won't be shooting factory ammo when I can load myself for a fraction of the cost....that is pretty impressive for factory ammo with a decent projectile to boot


Sure is - I was astounded.

----------


## dannyb

Back on task.....loaded up a charge ladder this afternoon.
Thanks to @striker for the GRT specs.
Hopefully get out tomorrow to shoot them weather permitting....
62gn-63.5gn going in .5gn increments. Fingers crossed

----------


## Micky Duck

now my good buddy...WHEN you have finished pissing around getting your load sorted and want to really try them out......Man do I have the place to take you..cold frosty morning up at sparrows fart and the wallabies will be out ,like the sun sluts they are...ranges from 50yard out to as far as you dare...best we have done was seeing 23 from one spot at same time.... who cares if its a big round and might cost a wee bit ,there is NOTHING that will boost your faith and confidence like tipping over/blowing up some hoppers

----------


## dannyb

> now my good buddy...WHEN you have finished pissing around getting your load sorted and want to really try them out......Man do I have the place to take you..cold frosty morning up at sparrows fart and the wallabies will be out ,like the sun sluts they are...ranges from 50yard out to as far as you dare...best we have done was seeing 23 from one spot at same time.... who cares if its a big round and might cost a wee bit ,there is NOTHING that will boost your faith and confidence like tipping over/blowing up some hoppersAttachment 198203


DEAL, but I will have a more wobblie suitable calibre in the cabinet shortly  :Grin:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> now my good buddy...WHEN you have finished pissing around getting your load sorted and want to really try them out......Man do I have the place to take you..cold frosty morning up at sparrows fart and the wallabies will be out ,like the sun sluts they are...ranges from 50yard out to as far as you dare...best we have done was seeing 23 from one spot at same time.... who cares if its a big round and might cost a wee bit ,there is NOTHING that will boost your faith and confidence like tipping over/blowing up some hoppersAttachment 198203


Steeeep I bet they roll !

----------


## dannyb

Finally cracked it  :Cool: 
After not getting the velocity I wanted outta the 200gn eldx I have to admit I was starting to wonder if my super short 300wsm might've been a bit ambitious. 
As you'll know I ordered some targex 190gn to try.
I loaded up a charge weight ladder based on some GRT calculations provided by  @striker now I'm not gonna lie my charge weight ladder didn't inspire confidence  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
I got good velocity but hit pressure quite early and considering I loaded my ladder to not be near pressure I was a little surprised. 
What I also noticed was that I was getting weird velocity spikes, I couldn't place the culprit and even though I was shooting for es not groups I was also quite disappointed that none of the charges shot anything close to a respectable group.
So charge weight ladder was all loaded to saami length 2.85 COAL 3 at each weight. 

62gn velocity 2719, 2718 and 2786 fps
62.5gn velocity 2775, error, error  :Pissed Off: 
63gn velocity 2741, 2778, 2792 (pressure)
63.5gn didn't shoot as heavy bolt and flat primers previous load 

As you can see velocity was a bit all over the show and even though I had a wee spike at 62gn I decided to do a seating depth ladder at 62gn then tweak the charge weight if needed after that.

So going off the info Berger punlishes on their bullets I loaded up a ladder all at 62gn but varied seating depth from 10thou off lands out to a massive 130thou off the lands  :Zomg: 
I was sceptical that the bigger jumps would shoot but this is what Berger swear by so worth a crack.

10thou: 2756, 2738, 2718
50thou: 2721, 2729, 2754
90thou: 2744, 2734, 2736
130thou: 2736, 2703, 2742

So 10, 50 and 130thou all shot similar sized groups and not particularly great which is no shock looking at the velocity spreads.
However 90tho shot a group just over 1/2 " and interestingly the velocity spread dropped to a very acceptable 10fps.
That'll do nicely,  velocity was plenty enough for what I want, accuracy is on point and this should be well below pressure. 
What I found interesting was that the velocity spikes seem to coincide with the seating depths that didn't shoot well.
Remember all the seating depth ladder are at the same charge weight. 
Anyway, I need to load up a few more confirmation rounds just to make sure it isn't a fluke and also shoot them over a labrader as all thus data has been gathered shooting over an optical chrono which whilst it gives consistent data the velocity can vary depending on conditions.

Here are the seating depth targets.

10thou




50thou



90thou



130thou

----------


## veitnamcam

Why the obsession with ES if its only going to be a 500 od meter gun?

----------


## dannyb

> Why the obsession with ES if its only going to be a 500 od meter gun?


Consistent is accurate,  accurate is consistent  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

What's also interesting is that berger state in reference to the seating depth test "The remarkable reality of this test is that one of these 4 COALs will outperform the other three by a considerable margin." 
I was sceptical but the evidence is quite stark  :Pacman: 

Here's a link https://bergerbullets.com/getting-th...in-your-rifle/

----------


## veitnamcam

> Consistent is accurate,  accurate is consistent


Yeah and nah.
Some factory ammo can shoot tiny little groups and still have speeds all over the show.
I see the point if trying to develop a load for LR ELR shooting but even a 50fps spread would make little to no difference in a hunting rifle.

----------


## dannyb

> Yeah and nah.
> Some factory ammo can shoot tiny little groups and still have speeds all over the show.
> I see the point if trying to develop a load for LR ELR shooting but even a 50fps spread would make little to no difference in a hunting rifle.


Well it works for me, I'll never be a bench rest or comp shooter but I'd like to think I do ok with what I'm doing.

----------


## wsm junkie

I've done that Berger test a few times and it definitely shows the sweet spot.
Heres one with 215 hybrids which clearly shows -10 as best.


I did it with the 208 amax and -90 was on the money but havnt got a picture of that one

----------


## chainsaw

> I've done that Berger test a few times and it definitely shows the sweet spot.
> Heres one with 215 hybrids which clearly shows -10 as best.
> Attachment 198372
> 
> I did it with the 208 amax and -90 was on the money but havnt got a picture of that one


the group at 130 jump is not too shabbie either  :Thumbsup:

----------


## wsm junkie

> the group at 130 jump is not too shabbie either


Nah i didnt even bother shooting the 130 as it was obvious the groups were opening up. That group top right was with the -10 after i had adjusted scope to zero it

----------


## dannyb

> I've done that Berger test a few times and it definitely shows the sweet spot.
> Heres one with 215 hybrids which clearly shows -10 as best.
> Attachment 198372
> 
> I did it with the 208 amax and -90 was on the money but havnt got a picture of that one


Yeah I was pretty suprised at the difference,  I was totally on board that seating depth can "tune" a load but I really didn't think it would be that stark.

----------


## dannyb

To put this load in perspective at 500y I am still carrying 2000fps and 1687ft-lbs which will  be ample knock down.
I don't dip below 1800fps till 700y where I'll still be carrying nearly 1300ft-lbs

----------


## dannyb

The next hurdle will be to see how the virgin brass loads perform vs the reloaded brass I've been using for the load developement.....
Either way I'll load up a few of each and run them over a labradar this weekend and report back  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Now redo the ladder all at 90thou

----------


## BRADS

> Yeah and nah.
> Some factory ammo can shoot tiny little groups and still have speeds all over the show.
> I see the point if trying to develop a load for LR ELR shooting but even a 50fps spread would make little to no difference in a hunting rifle.


Bang on Cam 

Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Now redo the ladder all at 90thou


I'm more than happy with the velocity at 62gn knowing I'm well away from pressure  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

> Bang on Cam 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk


I totally agree have seen it myself,  I'll still stick with what I'm doing as clearly I have achieved the results I was aiming for  :Psmiley: 
If there was a magic way to develop a load without all the dark arts and testing I'd be all for it but till then my way works for me  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Gibo

> I'm more than happy with the velocity at 62gn knowing I'm well away from pressure


You’ll be back

----------


## Micky Duck

> I totally agree have seen it myself,  I'll still stick with what I'm doing as clearly I have achieved the results I was aiming for 
> If there was a magic way to develop a load without all the dark arts and testing I'd be all for it but till then my way works for me


biting.....my....tongue........

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## dannyb

> Attachment 198409


Are you runjing it in your Forbes or Kimber  :Zomg:

----------


## BRADS

> I totally agree have seen it myself,  I'll still stick with what I'm doing as clearly I have achieved the results I was aiming for 
> If there was a magic way to develop a load without all the dark arts and testing I'd be all for it but till then my way works for me


Oh 100% no one can say your not dedicated mate ! You obviously enjoy it good on ya.


Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Now redo the ladder all at 90thou


Yep, should sort out the seating depth it likes first, using a mild powder charge.

----------


## dannyb

> Yep, should sort out the seating depth it likes first, using a mild powder charge.


I get what you all are saying....and probably will happen one day but pending range session tomorrow over the labradar I'll be leaving well enough alone until I can get more projectiles.

----------


## Pop Shot

Good effort, but you should have just got a Tikka and loaded to mag length eh. 

Now to shoot some creatures.

----------


## dannyb

> Good effort, but you should have just got a Tikka and just loaded to mag length


I have always loaded to max mag length in my a7 for starting point and never needed to adjust seating depth, funy this didn't like mag length at all. I've always done charge weight ladders first when working up aload but maybe @GWH has a point maybe I should be doing seating depth first over a mild charge  :Zomg:

----------


## Micky Duck

> I have always loaded to max mag length in my a7 for starting point and never needed to adjust seating depth, funy this didn't like mag length at all. I've always done charge weight ladders first when working up aload but maybe @GWH has a point maybe I should be doing seating depth first over a mild charge


geeeze mate. :Wtfsmilie: ..next you will be saying there is merit in using a factory load rifle shoots ok with to set up your seating dies !!!!!!!!!
careful. :Grin: ..its a slippery slope,you will be kinking your scope around to 45 degrees if your not careful  :Zomg:  :Zomg:  :Zomg: LMFAO

----------


## dannyb

> geeeze mate...next you will be saying there is merit in using a factory load rifle shoots ok with to set up your seating dies !!!!!!!!!


Have done that in the past when replicating a known factory load that shoots well in that rifle  :Zomg: 
Couldn't do that in this circumstance as never shot any factory ammo in this rifle. And Targex pills don't come loaded in any factory ammo  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Gibo

I dont think anyones saying your way was off mate, some rifles just take a bit of faffing, guess its good to know that when the time comes there may be more gains to be had :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

> I dont think anyones saying your way was off mate, some rifles just take a bit of faffing, guess its good to know that when the time comes there may be more gains to be had


Always learning man, and yeah I totally enjoy tutuing even if it drives me insane at times  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Micky Duck

> Have done that in the past when replicating a known factory load that shoots well in that rifle 
> Couldn't do that in this circumstance as never shot any factory ammo in this rifle. And Targex pills don't come loaded in any factory ammo


see I just knew deep down there was a logical being inside you somewhere...... seeing heaps of spoonies around the place,you managed to pot one yet???

----------


## dannyb

> see I just knew deep down there was a logical being inside you somewhere...... seeing heaps of spoonies around the place,you managed to pot one yet???


Nope sounds like I'm coming for a visit,  what you doing next weekend ?

----------


## Micky Duck

sounds like a plan...get in touch next week and we cook something up.

----------


## dannyb

Well 3 steps forward and 2 steps back  :Oh Noes:  had some issues at the range today with what seemed like inconsistent grouping  :Pissed Off:  
Had me totally stumped till I got home and went over the rifle.
It never occurred to me that the old finnlight barrel and the new Tikka barrel might be slightly different in contour and diameter but clearly they are as part of my investigation revealed that the new barrel is touching the stock pretty muck most of the way from the action to the tip of the fore, it also looks like the taper is slightly different as it looks like it's been rubbing on a couple spots.
This issue was likely less pronounced when I was shooting prone off the ground as I load up the bipod a bit, however shooting off the bench at the handloaders range it's hard to load the bipod up as it just slides forward. 
Anyway,  will drop the rifle back to Zac and get him to re bed it and make sure the barrel is free floated, then I will load a small charge ladder at the 90thou off the lands seating depth and see if things become gravy once again  :Zomg:

----------


## Micky Duck

Im sure you NEARLY said some naughty words mate......... lets just hope you get your load sorted before you burn the barrel out or run out of components to feed it.

----------


## dannyb

> Im sure you NEARLY said some naughty words mate......... lets just hope you get your load sorted before you burn the barrel out or run out of components to feed it.


Steady on its only had around 30 max through it  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Micky Duck

another thread on here recently guys saying 300ish and getting throat erosion etc etc....faaark Im glad Im not running a hot rod....

----------


## dannyb

> another thread on here recently guys saying 300ish and getting throat erosion etc etc....faaark Im glad Im not running a hot rod....


I won't be ruuning anything near hot, just don't need to  :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Hey MD, why don't we open up a reloading supplies business   :XD:  :Mouse:

----------


## Micky Duck

cause the fatcats out there would screw us into the ground and stifle any supply getting to our business.
they enjoy being able to charge whatever the hell they like in times of short supply.

----------


## wsm junkie

> Well 3 steps forward and 2 steps back  had some issues at the range today with what seemed like inconsistent grouping  
> Had me totally stumped till I got home and went over the rifle.
> It never occurred to me that the old finnlight barrel and the new Tikka barrel might be slightly different in contour and diameter but clearly they are as part of my investigation revealed that the new barrel is touching the stock pretty muck most of the way from the action to the tip of the fore, it also looks like the taper is slightly different as it looks like it's been rubbing on a couple spots.
> This issue was likely less pronounced when I was shooting prone off the ground as I load up the bipod a bit, however shooting off the bench at the handloaders range it's hard to load the bipod up as it just slides forward. 
> Anyway,  will drop the rifle back to Zac and get him to re bed it and make sure the barrel is free floated, then I will load a small charge ladder at the 90thou off the lands seating depth and see if things become gravy once again


Thats a bugger Danny.
Just wondering....you were happy with speed and had a great group although the barrel was touching so is it necessary to do another ladder once the barrel is floated? I know its fun tinkering  - hell, im doing it at the mo with my 284 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

> Well 3 steps forward and 2 steps back  had some issues at the range today with what seemed like inconsistent grouping  
> Had me totally stumped till I got home and went over the rifle.
> It never occurred to me that the old finnlight barrel and the new Tikka barrel might be slightly different in contour and diameter but clearly they are as part of my investigation revealed that the new barrel is touching the stock pretty muck most of the way from the action to the tip of the fore, it also looks like the taper is slightly different as it looks like it's been rubbing on a couple spots.
> This issue was likely less pronounced when I was shooting prone off the ground as I load up the bipod a bit, however shooting off the bench at the handloaders range it's hard to load the bipod up as it just slides forward. 
> Anyway,  will drop the rifle back to Zac and get him to re bed it and make sure the barrel is free floated, then I will load a small charge ladder at the 90thou off the lands seating depth and see if things become gravy once again


Bugger. Oh well, Ive still got that pkt of Norma 270 wsm ammo here to get you started for when the 270wsm barrel goes back on  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## dannyb

> Bugger. Oh well, Ive still got that pkt of Norma 270 wsm ammo here to get you started for when the 270wsm barrel goes back on


I am not that quick to admit defeat  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  whilst frustrating I am learning a lot. Very close to buying factory ammo and seeing how that shoots but have a few more things to tidy up before it gets to that....

----------


## dannyb

Quick update.....after making sure the barrel was free floated it became apparent that the bedding through the taper where the barrel meets the action is not a match none of it is touching the bedding at all  :Oh Noes:  I shot todays ladder anyway all seated at the "gravy" depth of 90thou off the lands. I did not hold great expectations after the bedding and free floating debacle. 
62gn shit group no velocities recorded due to chrono issues
62.3gn shit group no velocities recorded due to chrono issues
62.5gn slightly better group (around 1") but velocity down and heavy bolt which was expected, es was still really good 10-15fps.
The chrono issues are now sorted but I was really pissed as the velocity data would've been nice as the grouping data was a complete bust.
I had already resigned myself to the fact I would have to start my load developement from scratch and it seems that's where I'm at  :Pissed Off: 
There have been some really silly things I have missed that I should have picked up on which pisses me off a little. 
Guess I'll start with another seating depth ladder once the bedding has been re done and go from there.....

----------


## Micky Duck

I feel your pain mate......so I take it the action itself is still bedded ok just nothing around the knox area???????

if you willing to be SLIGHTLY redneck I have a quick solution for you that will solve your issue and confirm or disproove bedding is the issue......

take action out of stock..coat knox area with some grease or vasoline.......get your hot glue gun as hot as you can,till its dripping is good,then push big blob of glue into knox area as fast as you can,pushing the stick itself rather than trigger works well,then slap action down into place and hold it firmly for a few minutes....

I have used this method to bed a bare rifle before with good results,you would have to fire a plurry big string of shots to get barrel hot enough to melt/move it...my wee .223 has been bedded this way for 20 years LOL....it still shoots tiny wee groups when I DO MY PART.

----------


## dannyb

> I feel your pain mate......so I take it the action itself is still bedded ok just nothing around the knox area???????
> 
> if you willing to be SLIGHTLY redneck I have a quick solution for you that will solve your issue and confirm or disproove bedding is the issue......
> 
> take action out of stock..coat knox area with some grease or vasoline.......get your hot glue gun as hot as you can,till its dripping is good,then push big blob of glue into knox area as fast as you can,pushing the stick itself rather than trigger works well,then slap action down into place and hold it firmly for a few minutes....
> 
> I have used this method to bed a bare rifle before with good results,you would have to fire a plurry big string of shots to get barrel hot enough to melt/move it...my wee .223 has been bedded this way for 20 years LOL....it still shoots tiny wee groups when I DO MY PART.


Appreciate the suggestion bud, I have left it with Zac (North Canterbury Gunsmithing) to re do the bedding. Either way the amount of contact the barrel had with the fore I'd be very supprised if it didn't skew my results.
If it wasn't an irreplaceable Stug stock I'd have a crack at it myself, my only other attempt at bedding a rifle ended in disaster so will let Zac do this one. Either way it needs to be right or consistent results are more likely a result of luck rather than consistency.

----------


## Micky Duck

all good mate..... look forward to results when its done...

and this weekend...thunderbirds are GO!!!!!

----------


## dannyb

Further update,  picked up the rifle from Zac yesterday after he re did the bedding and he noticed the when he was fitting the action back into the stock the scope bases were loose and I mean very loose  :Psychotic:  it would appear that somehow I forgot to locktite them when I changed back from the rail to the bases and they have worked themselves very loose  :Pissed Off:  yet another stupid mistake that has likely skewed any data I have got thus far.
Bloody pleased that the bedding, free float and scope mounting is now sorted and it certainly explains why I have been struggling to get good results. 
I also picked up some 178gn ELDM'S that I'm gonna try as well, I really liked how they performed in my 30/06 and I should be able to get a little more velocity out of them in the wsm even with my 19" barrel  :Pacman:

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Further update,  picked up the rifle from Zac yesterday after he re did the bedding and he noticed the when he was fitting the action back into the stock the scope bases were loose and I mean very loose  it would appear that somehow I forgot to locktite them when I changed back from the rail to the bases and they have worked themselves very loose  yet another stupid mistake that has likely skewed any data I have got thus far.
> Bloody pleased that the bedding, free float and scope mounting is now sorted and it certainly explains why I have been struggling to get good results. 
> I also picked up some 178gn ELDM'S that I'm gonna try as well, I really liked how they performed in my 30/06 and I should be able to get a little more velocity out of them in the wsm even with my 19" barrel


I run the 178 ELDX in my mates WSM using Hodgdon superprofrmance around 2900 and something from a 20" 

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> I run the 178 ELDX in my mates WSM using Hodgdon superprofrmance around 2900 and something from a 20" 
> 
> Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk


Looking at Hornady load data you could probably push those even faster with Superformance they quote 3100fps with a book max load of 69gn of superformance. ....man I wish I hadn't sold all my superformance with the 30/06,
2209 theoretically should provide 2950fps with a book max load of 62.5gn of 2209 granted these are seated to saami spec and out of a 24" barrrel. 
I reckon I'll be good for 2800-2850ish fps with my 2209 in my 19" barrel

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Looking at Hornady load data you could probably push those even faster with Superformance they quote 3100fps with a book max load of 69gn of superformance. ....man I wish I hadn't sold all my superformance with the 30/06,
> 2209 theoretically should provide 2950fps with a book max load of 62.5gn of 2209 granted these are seated to saami spec and out of a 24" barrrel. 
> I reckon I'll be good for 2800-2850ish fps with my 2209 in my 19" barrel


I wondered when it would hit you about the superproformance.
I've found i always hit pressure with 2209 before getting anywhere near the speed i wanted 
Hodgdon superprofrmance is where its at 

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> I wondered when it would hit you about the superproformance.
> I've found i always hit pressure with 2209 before getting anywhere near the speed i wanted 
> Hodgdon superprofrmance is where its at 
> 
> Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk


Knew from the get go when I sarted researching 300wsm loads  :Oh Noes:  can't do much about it when I can't get the powder or rely on further stock being available if I did find a single tub. At least with 2209 I know that ADI will eventually come through with the goods.
I have about 5-6kg of 2209 and I'm sure it will poke the eldms or the targex fast enough for what I want.
All to often we get caught up chasing every last fps hell I'm a bc slut and a velocity whore at the best of times but no matter what a 178gn pill will sack reds with authority out to plenty far away at either end of 2800-2900 fps spread.

Slim times with components at the moment gotta work with what I can get, I for one refuse to pay more than retail for components as I will not be part of the gouging that's going on either by buying and hoarding to sell at inflated prices or by paying too much thus creating demand and setting precedent. Likewise when I sell off stuff that isn't needed I sell it at fair prices or trade it like for like value. 
All to often you see stuff come up for sale on trademe and even here on occasion priced well above retail cause the sellers themselves have paid too much and want yo try and recoup their costs, personally if you paid more than retail well thats your problem you created by paying too much.

Rant over that last bit isn't directed at you @25/08IMP  :Grin:

----------


## 25/08IMP

I know how you feel too often you see guys buying up stuff they don't need and then try and on sell to make a big fat profit.
Just leave it for others who need it.

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Tripped over some 178gn eldms so i have loaded up a ladder cause i love these pills and my experience using them in the 30/06 was very positive, hopefully ring a little more velocity outta the wsm than i was getting in the 06 but even if I don't they will do the buisness.
The 178eldm is what i would've picked right from the get go if i could find them when i started.
At mag length thay are touching the lands so i have started at 20thou off which has worked well in multiple other rifles.



I still have a couple hundred targex 190gn if i decide to play with them again  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

oh well, the targex will shoot pretty darn well with your best attempts so far.. would be a shame,to NOT at least try another group of five with your best guess loading of them,for shits n giggles...... you never know,they may just grab you by nuts and scream USE ME BABY!!!!!! at some point,and at least you be confident they will work as will have load already sorted.

----------


## dannyb

> oh well, the targex will shoot pretty darn well with your best attempts so far.. would be a shame,to NOT at least try another group of five with your best guess loading of them,for shits n giggles...... you never know,they may just grab you by nuts and scream USE ME BABY!!!!!! at some point,and at least you be confident they will work as will have load already sorted.


I will definitely tinker with them....its in my nature not to leave well enough alone  :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

that 600 yard wallaby.......oh yeah BABY!!!!!!!!

----------


## dannyb

Finally got out to the range and got some consistent results.
Shot 6 different charge weights and all bar the lowest shot under an inch but surprisingly there was no POI shift as the velocity increased, the only change was the groups tightening up.
Best group .36" 3 shots at 100y @2788fps with an ES of 14fps.





So relieved to finally get some consistent results, granted having the free float and bedding sorted would have helped and likewise the scope being torqued down would have helped immensely.

----------


## Gibo

Ducks in a row!

----------


## Micky Duck

and the five targex?????????

----------


## dannyb

> and the five targex?????????


Will play with them again later.....

----------


## Micky Duck

Danny...Danny...Danny... shaking head and chuckling to self......

----------


## Micky Duck

that group is tighter than one of my rifle can possibly do with one shot...I have four different loads made up to try with it...and one of them Im almost scared to squeaze off...485grns of lead is HUGE!!!!

----------


## dannyb

So now I have a moral dilemma..... is my tikka barreled Sako now a Tako or a Sikka  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Really was starting to think I'd lost my mojo trying to get this rifle sorted, in hindsight I was rushing and trying to do too much too fast.
I would've saved myself a lot of stress and heartache if I had gone over the rifle more thoroughly when it was first completed.
This would have shown the loose scope and the free float/bedding issues.

----------


## Micky Duck

strangely enough both times I had scope base come loose issues,that also nearly drove me to drink...the rifle had been away to be threaded for suppressor.... it is now one of the first things that get checked.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Good stuff @dannyb

----------


## trooper90

Nice looks like your 270wsm groups without all the hassles of a new build....

----------


## dannyb

> Nice looks like your 270wsm groups without all the hassles of a new build....


Yup pretty happy with it, would love to try some superformance powder at some stage as it gives more velocity,  but in reality even at 2877fps it's more than enough out to further than I'm likely to shoot it and still slow enough that it wont blow up at closer ranges.
It does however leave me in a quandary as to what to do with the 270wsm barrel, even if I had a tikka or sako action to screw it into what's it gonna do the the 300 won't do better  :Zomg:

----------


## Gibo

Just to clear things up, 19" is not a pig  :Psmiley:  must be 16 or less sorry  :Wink:

----------


## dannyb

> Just to clear things up, 19" is not a pig  must be 16 or less sorry


Sooper warthog didn't have the same ring to it  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## wsm junkie

> Sooper warthog didn't have the same ring to it


 @dannyb nothing wrong with a warthog....especially the A10 version.....brrrrrrrt :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

> Yup pretty happy with it, would love to try some superformance powder at some stage as it gives more velocity,  but in reality even at 2877fps it's more than enough out to further than I'm likely to shoot it and still slow enough that it wont blow up at closer ranges.
> It does however leave me in a quandary as to what to do with the 270wsm barrel, even if I had a tikka or sako action to screw it into what's it gonna do the the 300 won't do better


spit out true 7mm projectiles..........

----------


## dannyb

Loaded up confirmation rounds today....think I'll cut my losses and call it done  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
Quite possibly the best group I've ever shot 3 rounds at 100y

----------


## chainsaw

time to go hunting  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dicko

Great persistence and Nice shooting. A good lesson of both trouble shooting and reloading!

At 2800 fps with the 178 youve done the full circle back to the .30-06 in a different platform and with a few inches less barrel length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Loaded up confirmation rounds today....think I'll cut my losses and call it done 
> Quite possibly the best group I've ever shot 3 rounds at 100y 
> 
> Attachment 199826


Nice! Pleased you got there in the end

----------


## dannyb

> Great persistence and Nice shooting. A good lesson of both trouble shooting and reloading!
> 
> At 2800 fps with the 178 youve done the full circle back to the .30-06 in a different platform and with a few inches less barrel length. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This rifle has sentimental value, if I was purely chasing velocity I would've left it at 24" this project was as much about accuracy as it was about making a lightweight rig that was nice to carry, not front heavy and more than enough smack down at 600y.
Pretty sure I've ticked all those boxes.
It's tested my patience and I came out on top. Thanks guys for all the suggestions and calculations and moral support. 
Time to load some hunting ammo and then not think about it for a while  :36 1 5:

----------


## dannyb

Productive morning in the lead shed, will confirm zero without the magnetospeed then quick annealing session a reload the fired cases. That should see me with enough hunting ammo for a while  :Cool:

----------


## dannyb

2.75" 500y group shot this morning prone in the tussock shooting up hill into the sun with a light breeze..
Happy enough with that

----------


## stug

What no dinner plate?

----------


## dannyb

> What no dinner plate?


Didn't have any paper ones so just traced around 1  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

I would call that done mate.....done like the doggies dinner (too soon??)

----------


## dannyb

> I would call that done mate.....done like the doggies dinner (too soon??)


Woof  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------

